# My sweet Lucky-Bo



## LuckysMomSamj530 (Jul 14, 2009)

Here are some random pics of my Lucky. The first one is of him & his 2 sisters, Maggie the Lab & Lia aka Chunk the APBT.


----------



## Chilli monster (Sep 16, 2010)

lucky is very good looking boy!


----------



## JillandDan (Sep 8, 2010)

I guess it is a Vizsla thing to lay all crazy (Picture #3). Holley sleeps that way all the time on the couch. Dan and I have learned to move fast when she rolls. We have gotten punched in the face many times. Haha.


----------

